# A website



## Shawn (Aug 15, 2004)

I store most of my photos on http://www.awebsite.org/gallery/.  The photos are bad from an artistic or stylish viewpoint, but the subjects are more interesting I guess.  Hopefully I can improve with time, and continue to be in a position to travel and see other places through the lens of a camera.


----------

